# PLEASE ADVICE! crows eating kitty's food!



## himikitty (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi,
I ve begun feeding feral cats around my estate for a couple of months now.. recently.. the cat food seems to be attracting lots of crows!! and its kinda disturbing. i live in a landed house and would always leave cat food in the evenings near my back door which is next to the road. few weeks ago, crows started to wait around there in the evenings.. waiting to eat the cat food!! im really frightened and i dont want to lure more crows to my area (i've never seen them around here before). what should i do ? should i stop leaving cat food out? but i do want to continue feeding the feral cat that comes by everyday.. 
is there anyway i can prevent the birds from coming by ? 

please help! thanks!


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

I would create an insulated kitty house and put the food in there. Make the door way about the size of a cat flap. That way the kitties can be warm and have food but the crows are less likely to get at the food because they don't like being in enclosed spaces.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

My friend who feeds ferals in her back yard puts it out two times a day at a specific time. All show up for it. She takes it up after an hour or two. She had trouble with birds too thus the time limit.


----------



## Jet Green (Nov 28, 2005)

This is kind of cliche, but could you try a scarecrow? Or would that attract more human attention to your feeding activities than you want? (It's illegal in some places, like where I live.)

I have trouble with birds too (and also squirrels, raccoons, possums, ants and roaches), so I can sympathize. I've just resigned myself to putting out extra food. :roll:


----------

